# Philosophy Vs Religion. What Are Your Insights?



## Ajuni (Aug 27, 2011)

Sat Sri Akal to all!

I would like to gain some insight towards the following topic, please and thank you.

To my understanding Sikhi is not a religion, it is a philosphy - a philosphy of denouncing  religions and understanding that god is one and god is within. simply to  praise god and constantly remember the guru within at all times in  order to bring inner peace and wisdom. I think people get mixed up in  the fact that it is not a religion, but hinduism is also not a religion,  it is a philosphy that over many years has become skewed and over  ritualised bringing itself to become what could then be called a  religion?

But what is religion? and what is philosphy? what is the difference or  similarity between these two words. Is religion the word we as society  have coined to describe an order of routine that philosphy has adapted?

Thank you graciously kudihug


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Philosphy Versus Religion - your insights please*

Sikhism is philosophy as well a religion.A Religion prescribe does and don'ts and Sikhism does that


----------



## Navdeep88 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Philosphy Versus Religion - your insights please*

um, maybe both... a religion in that there is a prescribed method, lifestyle to follow to best attain the goal. ie. daily prayers. actions to aid following the philosophy that its centered around truth, love and freedom.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Aug 28, 2011)

Pyar Ji
Sikhi is you, Pyar ,don't try to define Sikhi, define your-Self.That is what Sikhi does I think. Sikhi is formless religiousity and it connects you with you.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 28, 2011)

Pyar ji

Guru Nanak never denounced other religions.



> To my understanding Sikhi is not a religion, it is a philosphy - a philosphy of denouncing religions



Guru Gobind Singh, with great insight, in Zafaranama, never denounced Islam, but held his tormentor to a higher standard as a "man of faith" than Aurangzeb demonstrated in his own behavior.

The SRM requires us to "respect" other religions, even as we are critical and perhaps denounce practices of those religions that trouble us (e.g., feeding idols and bathing them, or stoning harlots).

Part of the philosophy is to find the Creator in those who are different, not Sikhs, and find the Creator even in our enemies, even as we are critical of "behavior" and "practice." In other words, denounce the behavior [sin] , not the 'sinner'.

A moral inventory of our own behavior is so important. Does it lead us to the Guru or does it stand in our way on that journey?


----------



## Ajuni (Sep 1, 2011)

Sat Sri Akal
Thank you to all for their responses.


----------

